# Pins 5-17



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Went out friday night and all day saturday. Went down around the 30, fished little but and managed a couple small drums and a pompano. Weeds were really bad and the wind was crazy, just ended up goofing around all day. Anyone see the fire behind the dunes Saturday evening?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry that it wasn't a good fishing day, but you didn't catch that ole Skunk. How was the driving down there?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Driving wasnt too bad but not good


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

The fires are the burn crew doing controlled burns.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

It wasn't a controlled burn


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I was corrected one time by the park ranger on PINS, it's not "controlled burn", it's "scheduled burn". 
I suppose one to many burned out of control, so they changed then name...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Csafisher said:


> It wasn't a controlled burn


OK then there happened to be fires going on with a bunch of guys riding around in ATV's and a marshmaster at the same time.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

justletmein said:


> OK then there happened to be fires going on with a bunch of guys riding around in ATV's and a marshmaster at the same time.


Lol no atvs was at 10:30pm


----------

